
Cancer, and living with purpose - jrometty
http://jwr.svbtle.com/cancer-and-living-with-purpose
======
jrometty
i'd like to leave a quick note: i'm by no means a writer. CS is my discipline.
i wrote this to better understand my own feelings about someone i know being
diagnosed with cancer.

edit: posting here because maybe someone in the same position will find value
in it.

